# Photek Softlighter II



## TreeofLifeStairs (Oct 1, 2014)

So I just got the Photek Softlighter II but don't understand how to insert my speed light into it. Do I need an adapter?


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 1, 2014)

Drop the sock/diffuser over the stand, attach speedlight gear, then lift it up, run the tube through the sock, and then attach the diffuser. All that flash stuff goes inside. [emoji106]


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Oct 1, 2014)

I was hoping you wouldn't say that.  Seems like it will be a real pain to make any adjustments during a shoot.  Is it not really made for a speed light do you think?


----------



## KmH (Oct 1, 2014)

The Photek Softlighter II is made for studio strobes.
You need this to use the 46"  with a speedlight -
Amazon.com : Photek OP54 46" Hot Shoe Diffuser Only : Camera & Photo


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 1, 2014)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> I was hoping you wouldn't say that.  Seems like it will be a real pain to make any adjustments during a shoot.  Is it not really made for a speed light do you think?



Oh.... Yeah. I didn't think about that. I use pocketwizards and an SU800 so I can control power wirelessly. I hadn't even thought of the inability to change power and such if you didn't have that setup. Whoops!


----------



## tirediron (Oct 1, 2014)

I use speedlights with my brolly boxes frequently - Do it the easy way; angle the head so the it's flat (as in, it would be pointing straight up if it were on your hotshoe) and ball-bungee/gaff-tape it to the umbrella shaft so that the head is inside and the controls are exposed.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 1, 2014)

Whatever it takes, you simply need to


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Oct 2, 2014)

tirediron said:


> I use speedlights with my brolly boxes frequently - Do it the easy way; angle the head so the it's flat (as in, it would be pointing straight up if it were on your hotshoe) and ball-bungee/gaff-tape it to the umbrella shaft so that the head is inside and the controls are exposed.



What a great idea.


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 2, 2014)

This is funny because I had the same issue when I got mine.

BUT yours is very different from mine - as Keith states your is made for strobes
My "sock" tube is offset, made for speedlights.
your is right in the middle it looks like
plus your trigger raises your flash even higher (like mine)

the 2nd picture shows the 2

the first picture shows how I wrapped around the "string" of the brolly around the flash.  And the sock opening is over the front of the flash

# 3 is flashing the unit


----------

